# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Ich hab die Hose voll ...

## Franken1962

... und zwar gestrichen.

Guten Abend,

ich heiße Wolfgang, bin 50 J. alt, lebe im Großraum Nürnberg.

Ich schicke voraus, ich hatte keinerlei Beschwerden, also normale Blasentleerung, altersgerechte Erektionen, keine Schmerzen, kein Blut im Urin oder Sperma, außer ner chronischen Hauterkrankungen keine gesundheitlichen Probleme, gut seit 25 Jahren die WS .... hab ich aber im Griff.

Im Rahmen von Ü50 Vorsorgeuntersuchungen wurde mir der PSA-Test angeraten. Gemacht (Feb 2013 ---> 4,6) ..... der Hausarzt hat mich zum Urologen geschickt zur weiteren Abklärung. Nach der US (leicht vergrößerte Prostata ---> 46 ml) und der rektalen Tastuntersuchung meinte der Uro .... nö ... da is is nix, alles schön geschmeidig, Nachkontrolle nach drei Monaten, wir sind dann Mitte Mai übel überrascht worden ----> 9,3 !!!!

Dann hat der Urologe wenig Charakter bewiesen, mit ner äußerst schnodrigen Art meinte er, zu 70 % n Karzinom wohl bösartig müssen wir sofort biopsieren. Ich hab ihn sitzen lassen, die Art hat mich stark genervt. Nun hab ich am Mo mit einem hochmodernen 3D-Farbdoppler - Ultraschallgerät ne weitere Untersuchung, bei nem Privatarzt in Nbg. Meine Nerven sind mittlerweile im Keller .... 

Kann ein Wert binnen 3 Monaten derart explodieren ? Sprich kann ein maligens Geschehen binnen so kurzer Zeit so entarten. Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Laborfehler ?  Fragen über Fragen .... da geht man einmal hin....  is bumperlgsund, dann kommt man raus und fühlt sich todkrank.  

Ich weiß .... die meisten hier sind deutlich "schlimmer" betroffen, ich würde einfach gerne ein paar Meinungen hören und mit der Meinen abgleichen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## VThorsten

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich würde erstmal bei einem anderen Urologen eine Prostatitis/Prostataentzündung abklären lassen , diese wird mit Breitbandantibiotika behandelt, diese kann für so eine PSA-Dynamik auch verantwortlich sein. Ein Versuch  ist das immer wert.
Und ganz wichtig die Nerven behalten. 
Ich wünsche Dir das du bei deiner Arztsuche, angagierte und vertrauensvolle Ärzte findest die Dich bei deinem weiteren tun begleiten.

Viel Grüsse Veit

P.S. und immer nachfragen wenn was unklar ist . . !

----------


## Franken1962

> P.S. und immer nachfragen wenn was unklar ist . . !


Hallo Veit, danke erstmal für Deine rasche Antwort

ok .... die ersten Nachfragen gibt`s bereits jetzt ... kann man mit der US-Untersuchung die ich am Montag bekomme eine Entzündung der Prostata erkennen ? 

Kennt jemand hier verlässliche gute Urologen im Großraum Nbg ?
Meinen bisherigen möchte ich nicht weiter in die Sache mit einbinden.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wolfgang,

nein, leider ist die US-Untersuchung (die Du deswegen nicht etwa absagen solltest!) nicht geeignet, um eine Prostatitis zu erkennen.

Geh beim KISP (Link oben auf der Seite) zur Suchmaschine, gib "Prostatitis" (ohne Gänsefüsschen) ein und schau Dir mal an, was dort zu lesen ist. Zur Abklärung braucht es allerdings Geduld, aber der unerwartete PSA-Anstieg lässt hoffen, dass sich diese Geduld auch lohnen wird.

Beste Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## VThorsten

Hallo Wolfgang,

was ich gestern noch vergessen hab, ich würde das PSA nach ca. Einem Monat wieder messen lassen und wichtig bei der Blutentnahme!
nicht mit dem Fahrrad zum Arzt fahren, kein Geschlechtsverkehr am Vortag/Nacht und was noch viel wichtiger ist Beim Arzt kein betasten der Prosttata VOR der Blutentnahme. Ich lese und höre von so vielen die dadurch falsch hohe PSA Werte bekommen durch diese drei Fehler.

Für deine US Untersuchung drücke ich dir dir Daumen.

Grüsse Veit

. .  Der Hinweis von Jürg , die KISP Seite aufzurufen ist sehr gut, im dortigen Archiv bzw Forumsextrakt ist sehr viel Wissen und Information gesammelt. . .

----------


## skipper

Hallo Wolfgang,
die Möglichkeit einer Prostatitis ist gegeben und sollte abgeklärt werden, z.Bsp mit der 3 Gläser Urin-Probe. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich sowohl den PSA-Wert nächste Woche noch einmal bestimmen lassen als auch ( wichtig: vor jeder weiteren Untersuchung, kein Radfahren, kein Sex)  danach die Untersuchung auf Bakterien. Sollte dort nichts gefunden werden und der Hohe PSA bestätigt werden wäre eine Biopsie in einer guten Klinik oder bei einem vertrauensvollen Urologen angezeigt. 
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## LudwigS

Wobei ein Negativbefund einer bakteriologischen Prostatitis nicht automatisch bedeutet keine Prostatitis zu haben.
Die abakterielle Prostatitis ist die häufigerer Form.
Ein guter Pathologe sieht das in den Biopsiestanzen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Franken1962

Guten Morgen @alle,

ich denke noch immer an einen Laborfehler, und werde sicher den PSA nächste Woche nochmals machen lassen. Da ich morgen eine US bekomme ist sicher ratsam die Blutabnahme ein paar Tage später machen zu lassen. Welche Frist sollte man mindestens verstreichen lassen ? 1 Tag ? Mehr ?

Ich bin ja gedanklich noch immer auf der Schiene "Zufall". 50 Jahre keine Probleme, und zufällig wenn ich ne Vorsorge machen lasse passt dieser Wert nicht *kinnkratz* ... das hieße im V-Fall, ich habe unheimlichen Dusel das ich grad jetzt zur Vorsorge ging, hätte auch gut und gerne erst in 2 Jahren sein können. Also just in der Phase (siehe PSA-Entwicklung binnen weniger Monate) in der meine Prostata beginnt durchzudrehen ???

Ich hab Berichte gelesen das bis zu 20 % der PSA - Untersuchungen Fehler gröbster Natur aufweisen, das sollen QM-Untersuchungen in Krankenhäusern und in Labors ergeben haben, das würde heißen beim jedem Fünften. Das wäre ja reinrassige Fahrlässigkeit sich auf Grund eines solch mangelhaften Verfahrens den Körper verletzen zu lassen durch eine Biopsie, die ebenso in weiten Kreisen der Wissenschaft angezweifelt wird, als sinnstiftendes Verfahren. Sollte die 3D - US etwas pathologisches aufweisen, dann werde ich ein gezielte Biopsie anstreben, sprich wenn in den mehrschichtigen Bilder des 3 D`s verdächtiges Gewebe sich befinden sollte, dann muss man nur einmal stechen statt 10 - 16 mal. Ich frage mich wershalb das nicht generell so gemacht wird. Wenn es doch möglich ist solches Gewebe, durch bildhafte Verfahren, sichtbar zu machen, und man dann weiß wo man gezielt hinstechen muss. Ist das am Ende eine Frage der vielen Geräte in den urologischen Praxen Deutschlands, die ausgelastet werden müssen ? 

Ich sehe schon ... Vorsicht und sich selbst ausführlich informieren und mehrere Meinungen einholen ist hier zwingend angesagt.

Vielen Dank einstweilen für Eure Beiträge ... ich werde morgen berichten was Prof. Butz in Nbg zur Sache zu sagen hat.

Ist der Mann hier bekannt ? Ich weiß nur daß er Belegarzt ist am Martha-Maria-KraHa in Nürnberg, selbiges ist das regionale Prostatazentrum, sprich man sollte vermuten dürfen, dass sich dort die Fachkompetenz tummelt ??? Der gute Mann hat seit Ende letzten Jahres das modernste Gerät in diesem Zusammenhang, nach den Angaben des Geräteherstellers (hab ich mal google befragt) ... kann das Teil verdächtiges Gewebe im mm - Bereich orten. Ebenso könnte man zweifelsfrei beurteilen ob das Geschehen noch lokal ist oder die Kapsel bereits zerstört hat. 

Schon wieder Fragen über Fragen *smile*

So, ehe es ein Roman wird ... ich hoffe es geht hier allen einigermaßen gut,
ich wünsche einen netten Sonntag


Grüße
Wolfgang


P.S.

Sind hier weitere Franken anwesend ?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

habe mich mal ein wenig kundig gemacht. Die nachfolgenden Links geben Dir einen Überblick zumindest auch zu dem, was Dir nicht ohnehin schon geläufig ist zum Thema Professor Butz:

http://www.urologie-butz.de/

http://www.martha-maria.de/krankenha...elegklinik.php

http://www.martha-maria.de/krankenha...hwerpunkte.php

Immerhin steht ein Magnetom Aera mit 1.5 Tesla zur Verfügung. 3 Tesla würde noch bessere Bilder zeigen. 

Ich hoffe trotzdem für Dich, dass alles günstig abläuft.

*"Aufrichtigkeit ist wahrscheinlich die verwegenste Form von Tapferkeit"*
(William Somerset Maugham)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Franken1962

> Immerhin steht ein Magnetom Aera mit 1.5 Tesla zur Verfügung. 3 Tesla würde noch bessere Bilder zeigen.




Guten Tag Harald,

vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen.

Die Seiten kannte ich schon, so bin ich zu dem Termin morgen gekommen. *Interessant wäre ob jemand aus dem Forum hier schon mal bei ihm war, also sozusagen Berichte aus erster Hand*. Ein MRT steht nicht an, und alles was ich weiß, ist heute Stand der Lehrmeinung, mit 1,5 Tesla gibt`s keine sinnvolle Diagnose. 

Kommt für mich leider ohnehin nicht in Frage weil Panikpatient. 

Klingt lustig ist es aber nicht, ich bin 1,92 groß und wiege 104 kg, war früher Boxer, wennste mich ohne eine Sedierung in einen solchen Tunnel schiebst (Ich kann nicht mal ne Telefonzelle betreten ohne den Fuss in die Tür zu stellen), dann könnte ich für nichts garantieren. Hab das neulich versucht nem netten Mädel in einer radiologischen Praxis hier zu erklären, da fehlte ihr wohl etwas die Erfahrung, ich würde nämlich alles zerlegen dort, nur um der Situation wieder zu entkommen. Ich kann das ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr steuern, wegen der Wirbelsäule hatte ich das Problem schon mal vor guten 20 Jahren, das war nicht witzig. Ich bin da schwer aufzuhalten, der berühmte Elefant im Porzellanladen. 
Sie hat ne Sedierung (Beruhigungsmittel) vorgeschlagen, leider sinnlos, das wirkt nicht solange ich in Panik bin. Ist bereits ausgetestet. Ja ... sowas gibt`s (leider).

Ich bin derzeit dabei zu eruieren ob ne OPEN-MRT Sinn macht, alles was ich bisher weiß deutet darauf hin das diese Geräte keine Aufnahmen von der Prostata machen die Krebsgeschehen identifizieren könnten. Sehr schade, aber in einem Krankenhaus wirds gewiß ne Möglichkeit dann eben unter Narkose (falls die Untersuchung je erforderlich werden sollte).

Was morgen ansteht ist das:
http://www.urologie-butz.de/prostatakrebs/diagnose-technik-verfahren-frueherkennung-prostatakarzinom.html
*TRUS - Ultraschall (Transrektale 3D-Sonographie mit farbcodierter Power-Doppler-Technik)
**Seit April  2012 arbeiten wir mit einem Ultraschallgerät der neuesten Generation  (Quantum Technologie, Fa. bk medical). Die erheblich verbesserte  Bildqualität bezüglich Auflösung, Kontrast und Schärfe ermöglicht die  Erkennung krebsverdächtiger Bezirke in der Prostata in einem Umfang, der  zuvor nicht möglich war. Die biplane Endo-Sonde für die  Prostata-Untersuchung ist mit zwei Schallköpfen ausgestattet, wodurch  die Prostata simultan im Quer- und Längsschnitt angesehen und beurteilt  werden kann, was die diagnostische Treffsicherheit erhöht.
*Auch das scheint mir nicht eben witzig, ich lasse nicht so gern jemand an den "Südpol" .... *grusel* .... mich nervten in der Vergangenheit schon Sexualpartnerinnen die das gute Stück als Ziel Ihrer Wohllust auserkoren hatten. Mir graut ... ich werd mich arg zusammenreißen müssen, der gute Mann soll ja ein sinnvolles Ergebnis zustande bringen können. Ich hoffe der verwendet wenigsten ne gute Portion Gel *schauder*.

Ja ja, auch die großen Dicken können vor kleinen Sachen große Angst haben.
Ich schäme mich schon ein wenig .... 

Was mich im Übrigen etwas erzürnt ist, das die Biopsie ne Kassenleistung ist, die 3D-Ultraschalluntersuchhung nicht. Es wurde ein ordentlicher Betrag aufgerufen, den ich zu allem Elend zu berappen habe. 
Ich werde die Rechnung bei meiner Kasse einreichen mit der Bitte um Kulanzüberweisung, werden sie gewiß ablehnen weil sie die Biopsie bezahlen.
Aber versuchen kann mans mal, vielleicht finde ich nen "gnädigen Sachbearbeiter".

Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Wolfgang,

mit Panikattacken habe ich einige Erfahrung bei einer Person in meiner Verwandtschaft. Ich nehme an, dass Du bei einem Psychiater in Behandlung bist (wenn nicht, dann würde ich Dir die Kontaktnahme mit einem guten Psychiater empfehlen). Der sollte Dir ein Zeugnis ausstellen, das Du in kritischen Fällen anderen Ärzten oder dem Pflegepersonal vorlegen könntest, damit Du der weit verbreiteten Unkenntnis Deiner Problematik wirkungsvoll entgegentreten könntest.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Franken1962

> ... Ich nehme an, dass Du bei einem Psychiater in Behandlung bist (wenn nicht, dann würde ich Dir die Kontaktnahme mit einem guten Psychiater empfehlen). Der sollte Dir ein Zeugnis ausstellen, das Du in kritischen Fällen anderen Ärzten oder dem Pflegepersonal vorlegen könntest, damit Du der weit verbreiteten Unkenntnis Deiner Problematik wirkungsvoll entgegentreten könntest.



Hallo Jürg,

nein, das ist nicht behandlungsbedürftig, es ist eine ausgeprägte Klaustrophobie. Solange mich niemand in den Schwitzkasten nimmt ist alles gut :-))))

Mein letztes "Erlebnis" habe ich selbst verschuldet, im deutschen Museum in München gibt`s ein Bergwerk zu besichtigen und ich bin mit meinen Kindern hineingegangen. Normale Durchquerungszeit für interessierte Besucher ca. 20 min. Nach etwa 2 Min begann der Panikanfall, meine Frau hat die Kinder genommen, ich hatte nach weiteren 3 Minuten das komplette Labyrinth durchquert und war naßgeschwitzt wieder draußen, ich hatte nach ner Stunde noch nen Puls größer 150 und butterweiche Knie. Nie mehr vergesse ich die drei Minuten. Ich dachte vorher das wäre wie in nem Keller und dann wurde es plötzlich eng, (Durchmesser max. 1 Meter) also zum Durchkriechen ... da wars dann vorbei .... ich bin gerannt wie ein Hase, war am Ende, dachte die Gänge nehmen nie ein Ende. 

Sinnvoll wäre vielleicht ein Notfallpapier mitzuführen, falls man mal nen Unfall hat und nicht sprechen kann, damit sie mich dann nicht da rein schieben.
Das wäre wahrscheinlich mein Untergang. 

Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme, ich nehme sehr selten bis nie  Aufzüge, gehe eben die Treppe, in den Schwitzkasten wird man gottseidank selten genommen :-))) ... Situationen wie die in München bin ich mittlerweile schlau genug zu umgehen. Hmmm ... Höhlenforscher werde ich wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr, wenn ich nen Höhleneingang sehe ist der Spaß schon vorbei.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Franken1962

So, die 3D-Farbdoppleraufnahmen zeigen eine Prostata mit 51 ml, große Areale einer ehemaligen Prostataentzündung (von der ich nie etwas bemerkt habe), nach den Aussagen des Mediziners keine auffälligen weiteren Befunde, außer dem irre gestiegenen PSA (4,6 ---> 9,38 binnen weniger Wochen), er hält das für zweifelhaft, hat (vor der US) nochmals Blut genommen und bestimmt den PSA nun selbst. Werte kommen am Freitag. Sind sie weiter angestiegen ----> Biopsie, geheh sie zurück ist das ganze Geschehen vermutlich auf die Entzündung zurückzuführen, die erst vor kurzem (also möglicherweise kurz vor oder während der Phase der zweiten Blutentnahme) aktiv war. We will see ..... *grübel*.

Der gute Mann meinte noch solche Verläufe des PSA sind eher auf Laborfehler zurückzuführen als auf aggressives Krebsgeschehen.
Er selbst hätte Abertausende Verläufe gesehen, meiner wäre gepaart mit den US - und Tastuntersuchungen völlig atypisch.

----------


## Urologe

Dazu sollte der Urologe noch eine mehrwöchige Antibiose (z.B. Norflosal 2 x 1, 50 Tbl.) machen
und DANACH das PSA erneut kontrollieren ... zumal eh' eine Enzündung vermutet wird!

----------


## Franken1962

> Dazu sollte der Urologe noch eine mehrwöchige Antibiose (z.B. Norflosal 2 x 1, 50 Tbl.) machen
> und DANACH das PSA erneut kontrollieren ... zumal eh' eine Enzündung vermutet wird!


Bringt die Verabreichung eines Antibiotikums JETZT was ? Er sprach von einem "alten" Entzündungsherd der klar zu sehen wäre, keine akute Entzündung.

----------


## Urologe

Ja, ein alter, ausgeheilter Entzündungsherd würde zwar im transrektalen Ultraschall oder MRT zu sehen sein, aber dürfte keine PSA-Erhöhung machen.
PSA-Erhöhung = aktive Entzündung

----------


## Franken1962

> Ja, ein alter, ausgeheilter Entzündungsherd würde zwar im transrektalen Ultraschall oder MRT zu sehen sein, aber dürfte keine PSA-Erhöhung machen.
> PSA-Erhöhung = aktive Entzündung


Vielen Dank für Ihre Hinweise, der Arzt konnte aber keine akute Entzündung lokalisieren, vermutlich hat er deshalb von der Gabe eines Antibiotikums abgesehen ... oder sähe man einen laufenden Entzündungsprozeß nicht beim US ??

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... aber keine akute ... lokalisieren, vermutlich hat er deshalb von ... abgesehen ... oder sähe man einen laufenden ... nicht ...


Jetzt mal nicht spekulieren.
Am Freitag (so lange?) gibt es den nächsten PSA-Wert.
Wenn der oben bleibt, ist ein Messfehler so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
Dann machst Du in einer Woche noch einen PSA _beim gleichen Labor_, 
denn bei dem gehabten Anstieg sollte der bereits wieder sichtbar höher
sein, wenn da was dran wäre.

Einer Biopsie weiter auszuweichen wäre diesenfalls nicht mehr sinnvoll. 
Ist dann aber kein Anstieg oder gar ein Rückgang zu verzeichnen, 
kann weiter rumgerätselt und probiert werden, nicht ohne den PSA
weiter engmaschig zu überwachen, bis die Sache diagnostiziert ist.

ACHTUNG: Kurz aufeinanderfolgende Messungen unbedingt beim
gleichen Labor machen lassen. Die Messunterschiede verschiedener
Geräte könnne zu erhebicher Verwirrung führen.
Du solltest Dich also labormässig an die Messung von heute halten, _oder_
an jene von letzter Woche. Die beiden Werte sind nur vergleichbar, wenn
sie zufällig im gleichen Labor gemacht wurden, sonst dient der Zweite 
Wert lediglich dazu, die Grössenordnung des Ersten zu bestätigen und
umgekehrt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


Tipp:
Wenn Du deine PSA-Werte in http://www.myprostate.eu/ einträgst,
bekommst Du anstrengungslos eine Grafik, in der der Verlauf übersichtlich 
dargestellt wird. Die Interpretation ist einfach: 
Geht die Kurve nach rechts runter, kommt das bestimmt nicht von Krebs.

----------


## Franken1962

> Jetzt mal nicht spekulieren.



Guten Tag Wilhelm (ich hab hier gelesen so heißt Du und hoffe ich darf Dich so nennen),

klar ist da derzeit für mich, der ja keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Ganzen hat sehr viel Raum für Spekulationen,
das bleibt, so bin ich persönlich auch gestrickt, nicht aus. 

Man überlegt sich eben wie das Leben so weitergeht (falls es das überhaupt tut) im V-Falle.

Ich zwar noch nicht soweit das ich mir ne "NOCHZUERLEDIGEN-LISTE" bastle, aber klar frage ich mich was alles
auf mich zukommen könnte.

Im schlimmsten Falle ist es ein Krebs der aggressiv ist, in meinem Alter offensichtlich bei jedem Dritten der Fall (in etwa)
was durchaus bedeuten könnte, das ein paar Dinge zu erledigen wären. Zuvordest habe ich Kinder, da frage ich mich natürlich
wie die diese Botschaft aufnähmen .... einen Arbeitsplatz wird man gewiß mit solcher Diagnose nicht lange halten können.
Ein Haus das man nicht mehr versorgen kann. U.v.m .... aber ... we will see ... ich hab auch schon Lotto gespielt ... UND NICHT gewonnen :-))

Grüße
Wolfgang

P.S.

Eine Frage noch, gestern hatte ich zur TRUS 10 min dieses nette Teilchen im Südpole stecken, heute zieht mir der Damm das hatte ich vorher noch nie, 
kann das durch der Reizung der P. kommen ? Also keine Schmerzen, sondern ein leichtes Ziehen unterhalb des Hodensacks hin zum Endausgang ? Auch die Urinmengen waren heute nicht wie gewohnt sondern deutlich weniger ???? Dazu ist der Urin sehr konzentriert obwohl ich ausreichend trinke.

Hmmm .....

----------


## Franken1962

Guten Abend,

eine Frage die mich umtreibt möchte ich gerne für heute Abend mal noch loswerden.

Wieso wird eigentlich der Prof. Maar hier nicht besprochen oder nur sehr wenig ?
Hat hier jemand persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Konzept ?

Zahlt das eventuell auch eine gesetzliche Kasse ? Wenn nicht, auf welche monetäre Belastung muss man sich dabei einstellen ?

Gut .... zugegeben *schmunzel* ... sind mehrere Fragen .... nevertheless hoffe ich auf ein paar sachkundige Antworten.

Vielen Dank im voraus für euere Reaktionen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

> Wieso wird eigentlich der Prof. Maar hier nicht besprochen oder nur sehr wenig ?



Schalte den gesunden Menschenverstand ein,lies seine Bücher,frage nach seinen Preisen,

dann weißt Du's.

Ralf

----------


## Franken1962

Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir du hältst nichts davon :-))))

----------


## LudwigS

> Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir du hältst nichts davon :-))))


Und damit ist er nicht allein....

----------


## Franken1962

> Und damit ist er nicht allein....


Aha ...

Sieht aus als hätte ich in ein Wespennest gefasst ..... olala ..... warum ?

Ehe hier jemand auf die Idee kommt, nein, ich bin kein Apostel dieses Konzept`s ... ich bin nur blutiger Laie ...der in eben in alle Richtungen liest und fragt.

----------


## LudwigS

Exoten wie z.B. Prof. Maar werden in grösseren Abständen von Neudiagnostizierten immer wieder mal als Alternative zu einer der gängigen schulmedizinischen Therapien ins Spiel gebracht.

Hier ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus unserem Forumextrakt:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...l/ae_maar.html

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Franken1962

> Exoten wie z.B. Prof. Maar werden in grösseren Abständen von Neudiagnostizierten immer wieder mal als Alternative zu einer der gängigen schulmedizinischen Therapien ins Spiel gebracht.
> 
> Hier ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus unserem Forumextrakt:
> 
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...l/ae_maar.html
> 
> Gruß Ludwig


Vielen Dank Ludwig .... das hört sich allemal merkwürdig an .... ich weiß noch nicht genau was ich davon halten soll.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Franken1962.

Prof. Dr. Maar ist höchst unseriös, ich hatte ihn in meinen "Anfängen nach alternativen Antikrebstherapien "-2010-konsultiert gehabt. Das Gespräch dauerte ca. 10 Min., dann bin ich gegangen. Seine Praxis, nunja, zu vergleichen eher mit einer "Hinterhofwerkstatt." Seine "Professur", (eigene Recherche, hat nie an einer Uni gelehrt)) resultiert aus der Ausbildung von Krankenschwesternschülern.
Ein "Rebell" ist er schon, (allerdings nicht gegen den Krebs) sondern nur auf dem Gebiet des Preis- Leistungsverhältnisses zu seinen Gunsten. Er verlangt in etwa ca. 10.000.- €, für was, nun ja.....

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Franken1962

Erste (ganz) leise Entwarnung .... der neue PSA liegt unter 7, ist also gesunken, was er üblicherweise bei malignem Geschehen nicht tut, zudem wurde das TRUS ausgewertet, keinerlei Krebsgeschehen "erkennbar". Nun alle 6 Wochen PSA-Werte kontrollieren, es gäbe auch stille Entzündungen die solche Werte provozieren, meint der Prof.

 Die Höhe des zuletzt gemessenen Wertes wurd noch ungünstig beeinflußt durch "Manipulationen" an der Prostata eine Tag vor der Blutuntersuchung. Ich wußte nicht das Blut genommen wird und hatte ... hmmm .... Sex *schock*, sonst wäre er wahrscheinlich in der Höhe des Werts gelegen wie bei Erstmessung im Februar. Dei der Größe der Prostata, und dem Alter nach einigermaßen im Rahmen. das TRUS zeigt eine unbeschädigte Kapsel, und in den Nebenorgangen soweit durch Schall beobachtbar keine krebsverdächtigen Gewebebezirke.

Alles warten und kontrollieren.

Hmmm .... eventuell soll eine Antibiose gemacht werden, aber noch hält man das für nicht angezeigt.

We will see.

@all
Prof. Maar lasse ich dann vorerst mal, die 60 € fürs Erstgespräch gönne ich mir erst im V-Falle.
10 Riesen klingt happig, allerdings *justmytwocents* wäre das natürlich eine "Heilung" schon wert.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Erste (ganz) leise Entwarnung .... der neue PSA liegt unter 7, ist also gesunken, was er üblicherweise bei malignem Geschehen nicht tut, zudem wurde das TRUS ausgewertet, keinerlei Krebsgeschehen "erkennbar". Nun alle 6 Wochen PSA-Werte kontrollieren, es gäbe auch stille Entzündungen die solche Werte provozieren, meint der Prof.


Das ist in der Tat ein Lichtblick.
Und dazu ein vernünftiges Messprogramm!
Ich geh davon aus, dass Du der nächsten Messung gelassen
entgegenblicken kannst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi
Ih

----------


## skipper

Hallo Franken 1962,
kontrolliere weiterhin engmaschig deinen PSA, denn ein PC kann auch neben einer Entzündung bestehen .
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Franken1962

Vielen Dank Skipper und Wilhelm, selbstredend werde ich den PSA im Auge behalten, Ende August lasse ich nochmal "abzapfen" .... dann wieder Mitte Oktober, bei weiter fallenden Werten werde ich das Netz auf 3 Monate erweitern. Steigen allerdings die Werte erneut an, dann werde ich den Weg über die Biopsie nicht scheuen, allerdings werde ich hier sicher nicht die Heldennummer wählen, sondern werde mich sedieren lassen.

We will see ....

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Franken 1962,
> kontrolliere weiterhin engmaschig deinen PSA, denn ein PC kann auch neben einer Entzündung bestehen .
> Gruß Skipper


Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis, ich wähnte mich auch auf der sicheren Seite...wichtig ist tatsächlich eine engmaschige Kontrolle des PSA Wertes, vorher einentsprechendes Verhalten, um Fehlmessungen zu vermeiden und vielleicht mal das freie PSA mitmessen lassen. Das war bei mir der entscheidende Hinweis (ist allerdings ein sehr sensibler Wert), eine Biopsie zu veranlassen.

----------


## Franken1962

> Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis, ich wähnte mich auch auf der sicheren Seite...wichtig ist tatsächlich eine engmaschige Kontrolle des PSA Wertes, vorher einentsprechendes Verhalten, um Fehlmessungen zu vermeiden und vielleicht mal das freie PSA mitmessen lassen. Das war bei mir der entscheidende Hinweis (ist allerdings ein sehr sensibler Wert), eine Biopsie zu veranlassen.


Hallo Buschreiter,

nee, ich wähne mich keineswegs auf der sicheren Seite, sagen wir es besser so ... ich hoffe.

Mir ist völlig klar, das aus dieser Geschichte noch allerlei folgen KANN.

Mein freies PSA lag bei der zweiten Messung bei 0,15, grad so die Grenze, nun bei 0,19. Hmmm ....
ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Ergenbisse Ende August, bei leisesten Zweifeln das könnte ein
malignes Geschehen sein, werde ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen.

Über Anschlußbehandlungen mache ich mir bereits Gedanken, tasächliche Nachforschungen
was Sinn  oder weniger macht, werde ich erst einleiten wenn das restlos geklärt ist.

Weiterhin gilt ... we will see .... immer noch die Hosen voll, aber man riecht`s nicht mehr so
wie ganz zu Anfang :-)))

Schönen Abend 
Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Wolfgang, so solltest Du das auch angehen. Ich habe mich ab dem ersten erhöhten Wert sehr intensiv mit dem Thema PCa beschäftigt und viele Dinge mitgenommen, die mir imNachhinein sehr geholfen haben (gleiche Situation wie bei Dir). Gut informiert kann man auf einer anderen Ebene mit dem Urologen reden und wird (hoffentlich) auch ernst genommen. 
Insofern wünsche ich alles Gute und lass dich vor allen Dingen nicht allzusehr verrückt machen.

Gruß Achim

----------


## Franken1962

> ..... Ich habe mich ab dem ersten erhöhten Wert sehr intensiv mit dem Thema PCa beschäftigt...kann man auf einer anderen Ebene mit dem Urologen reden und wird (hoffentlich) auch ernst genommen....



Hallo Achim, 

den ersten Urolgen habe ich bereits nach dem zweiten Treffen "verschlissen". 
Mit der unbekümmerten Verkündung .... knallhart .... "zu 70 % ein bösartiges Geschehen, müssen wir die Woche noch biopsieren, dann gleich operieren", war die Sache bereits erledigt für mich. Selbt wenn er tatsächlich Recht haben sollte kann man das, Zeitmangel hin, Zeitmangel her, dem Patienten auch mal anders nahebringen. Na ja, es war Freitag nachmittag 16:00 Uhr er hatte wohl das Wochenende schon vor Augen, natürlich auch nur ein Mensch, der das Tag für Tag erlebt, aber .... ich hab da keine Lust drauf. Vetrauen einmal verloren ---> Ende Gelände.

So suche ich nun (denn der aktuell untersuchende Arzt ist ein Privatarzt), nach dessen endgültiger Zweitmeinung:
 a) einen guten Urologen im Großraum Nürnberg, 
b) einen sinnvolle Adresse, wenns denn sein müsste, für eine sedierte Biopsie *grusel*

Was mich hier noch interessieren würde, das Bild aus dem 3D-Farbdoppler das der Prof. geschossen hat, ist das verwendbar für eine gezielte Biopsie ?
Ich meine der konnte nichts entdecken was in gleich in helle Aufruhr versetzt hätte, das Bild wurde von ihm ausgewertet und mit den Worten "da kann man nichts verdächtiges entdecken, von alten Entzündungsherden abgesehen. Oder muss  man trotzdem die "Zufallsbiopsie" über sich ergehen lassen ??
Evtl. wiederholen ? Oder MRT ? 

Ist es möglich ein OPEN-MRT von der Prostata zu bekommen, oder sind diese Geräte schlicht noch nicht so weit ausgereift ??
Nach Radiologenaussagen die ich bisher erhalten habe---->  nur mit 3 Tesla möglich, gibt`s in D ein solches OPEN - MRT ??
Ist hier jemand mit radiologischer Erfahrung anwesend ?? Oder gar ein Radiologe ?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

> Ist es möglich ein OPEN-MRT von der Prostata zu bekommen, oder sind diese Geräte schlicht noch nicht so weit ausgereift ??
> Nach Radiologenaussagen die ich bisher erhalten habe---->  nur mit 3 Tesla möglich, gibt`s in D ein solches OPEN - MRT ??
> Ist hier jemand mit radiologischer Erfahrung anwesend ?? Oder gar ein Radiologe ?


Hallo Wolfgang,

ein Radiologe bin ich nicht, nur ein gewöhnlicher Patient, aber soviel kann ich Dir sagen: Mit einem normalen MRT-Gerät, auch wenn es ein 3-T-Gerät ist, ist eine Biopsie nicht zu machen. Deine edelsten Teile stecken in einer Röhre – wie soll der Arzt da rankommen? Es gibt einige Kliniken, die spezielle offene Geräte haben; die berühmt-berüchtigte Alta-Klinik ist wohl eine davon. Da kostet die Biopsie meines Wissens 1.600,- €. Mindestens ebenso treffsicher ("spezifisch") – aber eben auch nicht hundertprozentig – und mit ca. 460,- € deutlich billiger ist das CTRUS-ANNA-Verfahren. Auf dieser Seite kannst Du Deine PLZ eingeben, und Dir wird der nächstgelegene Arzt/die nächstgelegene Klinik angezeigt, die an dem Verfahren teilnehmen.

Ralf

----------


## Franken1962

@Helmut (?) aus Franken
Du hast mir eine mail geschrieben, vielen Dank dafür, leider habe ich die im "Aufräumwahn" *schäm* gelöscht
Würdest Du mir bitte Deine Kontaktdaten nochmal zukommen lassen
Vielen Dank
Wolfgang

----------


## Franken1962

Nun ist er doch wieder etwas angestiegen der Wert, die Historie zeigt sich nun wie folgt:

Feb 13:  4,6
Mai 13:  9,3 Quotient 0,15
Jul 13:   7,3 Quotient 0,19
Okt 13:  8,11 Quotient 0,16


Der Doc meint ... alles ständig in der Grauzone, sicher nicht astrein, er glaubt nicht an malignes Geschehen, aber Sicherheit würde eben doch nur die Biopsie bringen, ... wie wußte schon mein alter Mathepauker so nett zu formulieren "Glauben heißt nichts wissen".

Nächste Woche nochmals ein Gespräch mit dem Mediziner dann fälle ich die Entscheidung.

Nach nun 9 Monaten keine signifikanten Beschwerden, Wasserlassen ok, Potenz "altersgerecht", für mich "zufriedenstellend", keine Schmerzen.
Scheint zumindest nichts zu sein, was einen "overnight" umbringen will ....

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Wolfgang

Fast gleicher Jahrgang - gleiche Ausgangslage 1 Jahr gewartet und geglaubt... ich hoffe die anstehende Biopsie hilft dir weiter...

Was kann man da erwarten man trifft auf was böses und die Welt geht in Schräglage, aber es kann wie bei mir wieder alles gut werden und hoffentlich bleiben.

Man kann nichts finden, evtl. Hinweise auf eine Entzündung.

Oder wie bei mir fast man wartet und wartet und wartet und dann kann es evtl. schon zu spät sein und die Kapsel ist durchbrochen.

Es steht mirr nicht an dir Angst zu machen aber die hast du schon und jetzt bewegst du dich auf dem Weg klarheit zu schaffen.

Ich musste mich auch für die Biopsie entscheiden, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und drücke die Daumen das man unheimlich entzündetes Material dabei entdeckt und nichts anderes.

Gruss Andy

----------


## tom.riemer

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch ich habe meinen ersten Urologen sofort gewechselt.
Biopsie kam auch erst nach über einem Jahr unter Vollnarkose.
Die zweite und dritte Biopsie habe ich dann ohne Narkose in Hamburg machen lassen.
Übersteht man wirklich, angenehm ist anders - aber es geht.
War mir lieber als die Vollnarkose.
Beschwerden hatte ich übrigens bis zu meiner OP nie.
Mein Urologe meinte dies ist auch nicht aussergewöhnlich, wenn Beschwerden kommen ist es meistens dann schon ziemlich spät.

Nach insgesamt vier Jahren hat man dann doch was gefunden. Der Schock war dann aber nicht mehr sonderlich groß nach dem vorgenannten. Irgendwie hatte ich dann auch damit gerechnet, dass man da was finden wird.
Alles gut überstanden.
Rest in meinem Profil.

Dir weiterhin gute Nerven und versuche ruhig zu bleiben

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nach nun 9 Monaten keine signifikanten Beschwerden, Wasserlassen ok, Potenz "altersgerecht", für mich "zufriedenstellend", keine Schmerzen.
> Scheint zumindest nichts zu sein, was einen "overnight" umbringen will ....


Wie immer Du dich entscheidest:
Es ist durchaus normal, dass man vom Prostatakrebs jahrelang 
nichts spürt, egal ob er nun da sei oder nicht.
Dein PSA-Verlauf gibt derzeit auch keinen Hinweis, ob Krebs oder nicht.
Mit der Biopsie kannst Du Krebs auch nicht ausschliessen,
aber falls sie positiv ausfällt, weisst Du eben unwiderruflich,
dass Du den Krebs hast.

Das kann also für Dich eine Art Zeitenwende sein.
Ob Biopsie oder nicht? Ich kann Dir da keinen Rat geben.
Wenn Du Deinem Doc vertrauen kannst, ist das wohl das Beste.

Carpe diem!

----------


## Urologe

Also, wenn die Biopsie korrekt nach heutigem Standard durchgeführt werden soll, dann wird
1. ein Antibiotikum ab Tag vor dem Eingriff verordnet
2. vor dem Eingriff ein desinfizierendes und betäubendes Gel als Klistier eingeführt (z.B. Farcosedan Set - optimiert für die Prostatabiopsie)
3. Einführen der TRUS-Sonde und setzen des periprostatischen Betäubungsblockes mit 10 ml Xylonest 1%
4. während der Wartezeit, die die Betäubung braucht wird die Prostata nochmals gründlich durchmustert und verdächtige Areale identifiziert
5. aus mindestens 10 Arealen Probenentnahme unter Berücksichtigung der verdächtigen Regionen
6. die Biopsien sollten gerade ausgestreckt, einzeln beschriftet, in Formalin zum Pathologen - nennt sich preembedded (aus Proben, die frei schwebend und geknäuelt im Gefäß liegen und dann auch noch zu mehreren wird bis zu 20% PCA übersehen)
7. die Proben sollten zu einem auf Prostatakarzinom spezialisierten Pathologen gehen

Bei diesem Vorgehen hat man eine optimale Entdeckungsrate und trotzdem verspürt der Patient praktisch keinen Schmerz

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bei diesem Vorgehen hat man eine optimale Entdeckungsrate und trotzdem verspürt der Patient praktisch keinen Schmerz


Lieber fs,

schade, dass ich Sie erst so viele Jahre später in diesem Forum kennen lernen durfte, dann wäre mir sicher die nachstehend geschilderte Tortur erspart geblieben. Auszug aus meiner PKH:

"Die ohne Narkose von einem Oberarzt im Klinikum Ludwigshafen vorgenommene ultraschallgesteuerte Oktantenbiopsie ergab in 3 von 4 Stanzen der rechten Seite ein Prostatakarzinom G 2 a mit einem Gleason Score 7 (3 + 4). Prostatavolumen 30 cm³. Kapsel eben noch erhalten. (palpatorisch nicht vergrößert) T 2a NO +MO.

Im erbetenen Schreiben vom 6.11.2001 wird von Prof. Stockamp ein Tumorstadium T 2 a angenommen, was sich jedoch in jedem zweiten Fall nach operativ entfernter Prostata als T 3 mit organüberschreitendem Wachstum herausstellen würde.

Die fast traumatischen Erlebnisse bei der von mir als viehisch empfundenen Biopsie mit den ekelhaften und stark stinkenden Blutverlusten haben meine Entscheidung für eine Operation zunächst verzögert, wenn nicht für immer hinfällig gemacht. Der ganze Ablauf, also das Procedere dieser Biopsie stellte sich mir im nachhinein als äußerst dilettantisch dar. Man gab mir Antibiotika zum Einnehmen für die Nacht vor der Biopsie. Ich lag dann anderntags mit entblößtem Unterleib rücklings auf einer bankähnlichen Unterlage, um dann meine gespreizten Beine auf links und rechts oben befestigte eiserne Halbschalen zu plazieren. Es war kalt und durch die überall geöffneten Türen wurde unangenehme Zugluft entwickelt. Nach endlosem Warten - mein Unterleib nahm schon die Farbe blau an - erschien ein Arzt mit fliegender Jacke, um sich hastig einen weißen Arztkittel überzustülpen. Auf seine sofortige Frage, ob ich auch in der Frühe das Antibiotikum genommen hätte, erwiderte ich überrascht, dass ich das am Vorabend getan hätte. Ich durfte mich wieder erheben, bekam eine Tablette mit der Bitte, im Park spazieren zu gehen und mich nach etwa 2 Stunden erneut einzufinden.

Auch beim zweiten Ablauf musste wieder eine lange Wartezeit in unbequemer, liegender Stellung hingenommen werden, bis der Herr Doktor erneut mit sichtbarer und spürbarer Hektik seine 8 Stanzen in meine bedauernswerte Prostata und durch die Enddarmwandung hineinstieß und eine gewaltige Blutspur hinterlassend wieder herauszog. Die Schwester, deren Händchenhalten das einzige den heftigen Schmerz lindernde war, bat mich, den ganzen Blut verschmierten Wust an Binden und diversen ähnlichen Einlagen nach etwa einer Stunde auf der Toilette selbst zu entfernen und anhand neuer Einlagen dann zu prüfen, was noch an Blut käme, damit ich es ihr vorweisen könnte. Ich habe mich noch nie vor meinem eigenen Körper so geekelt, wie beim Herausziehen der schier endlosen blutigen und stinkenden Gewebefahnen."

*"Fürchtet doch nicht so den Tod und mehr das unzulängliche Leben"*
(Bertolt Brecht)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Tja, Harald, ähnlich ist es mir auch ergangen. Bösartige Zellen sind nicht gefunden worden. Für mich war aber diese Tortur der Grund, keine weiteren Biopsien über mich ergehen zu lassen. Die beiden Urologen, die ich dann "verschlissen" habe, hatten für meine Einstellung überhaupt kein Verständnis und lehnten es auch ab, mir eine Überweisung für eine CT zu geben. So habe ich dann die rechtzeitige Behandlung meines Prostatakrebses verschludert. Hätte ich dieses Forum früher kennengelernt, wäre mir das nicht passiert. Aber bei allem Unglück: Die Hauptschuld muss ich natürlich bei mir selbst suchen.

Viele Grüße

----------


## Franken1962

> ...




Gütige Güte Harald, du musst Schlachtern in die Hände gefallen sein.
Wenn man das so liest fühlt man sich mitten in einem Alptraum.


Sollte für mich der Moment für eine Biopsie gekommen sein, werde ich absichern das hier schonend verfahren wird, im Zweifel lasse ich mich sedieren, die Heldennummer muss ich hier nicht haben. Die bringe ich lieber zu gegebener Zeit. Eine Biopsie der Prostata lässt sich in einem Krankenhaus sicherlich unter Umständen bewerkstelligen die weniger martialisch sind. Unter Gabe eines Antibiotikums und von Schmerzmitteln oder gar Narkotika ist das sicher noch immer nicht witzig aber wohl ohne Folter möglich.

----------


## Urologe

@Harald

Ich habe das Gefühl (Achtung Satire), dass süddeutsche/bayrische Patienten nicht so schmerzempfindlich sind....

Im Rahmen eines State-of-the-Art Workshop für Prostatabiopsien der LMU wurde durch Handheben abgefragt, wer so
vorgeht (etwa 80% eines der betäubenden Verfahren, 10% beides, 10% keine Anaesthesie).

Interessanter Weise um so weniger Betäubung, je weiter südlich der Kollege residierte (Eindruck).
Münchener Kollege neben mir: "MEINE Patienten brauchen keine Betäubung, die merken auch so nichts!"

Mein Angebot ihn dann doch mal eben hier ohne Betäubung zu biopsieren hat er dann aber doch dankend abgelehnt :-)

Mein Rat: IMMER nach der Betäubung bei der Aufklärung fragen - gibts keine - Urologen wechseln. NIEMAND sollte
zu Schmerzen aus Bequemlichkeit oder Sparsamkeitsgründen des Arztes gezwungen werden.

Wir haben bei Einführung der aktuellen Technik bei den ersten 100 Patienten eine Befragung mit der sogenannten
visuellen Analogskale durchgeführt:



und hatten durchschnittliche Beurteilungen von 0.5 bis 1.5. Dass Höchste war 3 (war eine riesige Prostata).

----------


## Harald_1933

> @Harald
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl (Achtung Satire), dass süddeutsche/bayrische Patienten nicht so schmerzempfindlich sind....


Lieber fs,

die Schmerzen waren ja nicht mein primäres Problem. Ein Hamburger Jung, der als Pfadfinder nächtens im Nebel per Schlauchboot im Winter über die Elbe bei Blankenese geschippert ist und der dann das Schlauchboot urplötzlich verlassen musste, um sich schnell noch vor einem auftauchenden Ozeanriesen schwimmend auf eine der Schweinesandinseln  zu retten, den kann so leicht nichts vom Sockel hauen. Der blutige Ablauf, den man mir damals optisch und per Riechorgan zumutete, hat mich nachhaltig negativ von der Prozedur beeindruckt.

Bei der Erwähnung der weniger schmerzempfindlichen im Süden Deutschlands wohnenden Betroffenen fällt mir ein Elektriker aus dem Saarland ein, mit dem ich während meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit auch mal selbst eine falsch verdrahtete Anlage überprüfte. Hierbei fiel mir auf, dass er kein Spannungsprüfgerät dabei hatte. Auf meine entsetzte Rückfrage meinte er, dass wäre nicht nötig; er würde das an den Fingern schon spüren. Und wenn es nun 380 Volt wären - und darum ging es nämlich hier - ja, dann würde es eben ein wenig mehr am Daumen kribbeln.

*"Das Schicksal spielt mit denen, die Schicksal spielen wollen"*
(August Strindberg)

Gruß Harald

----------


## ottoasta

Begreife ich nicht!
Ich war bei Prof. Butz in Nürnberg, der hat
1. ein extrem gutes US Gerät, neueste Konstruktion mit 2 Sonden usw. (ich verstehe beruflich was davon!)
2. dadurch die Möglichkeit gezielt zu biopsieren!
3. Ich habe die Prozedur problemlos durchgestanden, kein Schmerz, nur etwas unangnehm.

4. Es gab ein Betäubungsgel vorneweg.
5. Es wurde vorher eine Darmreinigung (Klistrier) gemacht, mein Enddarm war sehr sauber wie mir bestätigt wurde.
6. Am Tag vorher, am Tag der Biopsie und am Tag nachher bekam ich Antibiose.
Da ich eigentlich nur Azithromyzin (also Zithromax original!!) vertrage, habe ich diese genommen.
Vorteil: Da Gewebegängig und über 50 Std. Wirkdauer war es fü mich ideal.

Ich hatte null Probleme. Etwas Blut im Urin, aber wirklich ganz wenig, nach 1 Std. nichts mehr.
Im Darm konnte ich nichts feststellen!
Schmerzen Post OP, keine!
Die Biopsie war so gegen 12 Uhr, ich bin anschliessend zum Essen, Nürnberger Rostbratwürste mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelsalat, dazu ein Mönchshof Pils!

Die Tage drauf kein Problem, keine Schmerzen,Nichts!
Nur etwas Harndrang wenn die Blase voll war.

Ich kann nur jedermann Prof. Butz empfehlen!
Hier:
http://www.urologie-butz.de/prostata...t-gleason.html

Otto

----------


## Franken1962

> Dein PSA-Verlauf gibt derzeit auch keinen Hinweis, ob Krebs oder nicht.
> Mit der Biopsie kannst Du Krebs auch nicht ausschliessen,
> aber falls sie positiv ausfällt, weisst Du eben unwiderruflich,
> dass Du den Krebs hast.
> 
> Das kann also für Dich eine Art Zeitenwende sein.
> Ob Biopsie oder nicht? Ich kann Dir da keinen Rat geben.
> Wenn Du Deinem Doc vertrauen kannst, ist das wohl das Beste.


Nun ist über ein Jahr vergangen .... kurz nochmal mein Werteverlauf
Feb 13: 4,6 kein Quotient ermittelt
Mai 13: 9,38  10 %
Jul 13: 7,36  16 %
Okt 13: 8,11  16 %
Feb 14: 7,32  16 %

weiterhin keine Beschwerden, außer das die zu große Prostata nicht mehr zulässt das ich Fliegen von der Lampe pinkle, ein kurzfristig "irritierte" Potenz (wohl der Kopf ... "Ich habe die Hose voll") hat sich bereinigt ... alles "senkrecht" ....

Prof. Butz hält kombiniert mit unauffälliger US-Untersuchung (keinesfalls eine Kapselbeschädigung) ein weiteres Beobachten für den richtigen Weg , hat das Intervall aber auf ein 1/2 Jahr verlängert, also erneute Vorstellung im Herbst. 

Er meint wenn das ein Krebs wäre verliefe er völlig ungewöhnlich, bei den Werten wäre es dann wohl eher der vielzitierte "Haustierkrebs", man könne immer noch eingreifen falls nötig, die Nerven zur intervallmäßigen Überwachung hätte ich wohl.

So, verzichte ich vorerst auf das Rumstochern im Organ, keine schlafenden Hunde wecken wo`s nicht zwingend sein muss.

Ich werde weiter berichten wenn es neue Erkenntnisse gibt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Prof. Butz hält kombiniert mit unauffälliger US-Untersuchung (keinesfalls eine Kapselbeschädigung) ein weiteres Beobachten für den richtigen Weg , hat das Intervall aber auf ein 1/2 Jahr verlängert, also erneute Vorstellung im Herbst.
> 
> ... die Nerven zur intervallmäßigen Überwachung hätte ich wohl.


Das ist ja Bestens!
Ich wünsch Dir ein stabiles Nervenkostüm, 
um das durchziehen zu können.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

Da kann ich, aus eigener Erfahrung, nur warnen!

Zitat: "Prof. Butz hält kombiniert mit unauffälliger US-Untersuchung  (keinesfalls eine Kapselbeschädigung) ein weiteres Beobachten für den  richtigen Weg".

Bei meiner US-Untersuchung und Tastung durch einen "berühmten" Professor der Urologie, attestierte er mir auch "keinen Kapseldurchbruch". Was stellt sich während der OP bei der RPE raus: *Kapseldurchbruch*.

----------


## Franken1962

> Da kann ich, aus eigener Erfahrung, nur warnen!
> 
> Zitat: "Prof. Butz hält kombiniert mit unauffälliger US-Untersuchung  (keinesfalls eine Kapselbeschädigung) ein weiteres Beobachten für den  richtigen Weg".
> 
> Bei meiner US-Untersuchung und Tastung durch einen "berühmten" Professor der Urologie, attestierte er mir auch "keinen Kapseldurchbruch". Was stellt sich während der OP bei der RPE raus: *Kapseldurchbruch*.


Du meinst also es wäre besser sich biopsieren zu lassen ?

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo,

ich habe die Biopsie auch vor kurzem hinter mich gebracht. Es gibt mich Sicherheit angenehmer Dinge im Leben...
Mir hat sie jedoch (traurige) Gewissheit gebracht. Diese Gewissheit hilft mir persönlich mehr, als vielleicht wertvolle Zeit und die Möglichkeit einer kurativen Behandlung zu verlieren.
NICHTS kann die Gewebeproben der Biopsie bei der Diagnose bisher ersetzen, auch kein noch so präzises bildgebendes Verfahren.

Jack

----------


## tomblr

> NICHTS kann die Gewebeproben der Biopsie bei der Diagnose bisher ersetzen


JA,  aber auch nur wenn der Krebs dabei getroffen wurde und das Ergebnis  positiv ist. Auch die Aussagekraft einer Biopsie bei Mikrobefunden mit  sehr niedrigem Gleason ist relativ.  Ansonsten ist die Biopsie ebenfalls  ein sehr unsicheres Verfahren, mit einer Dedektionsrate von gerade mal  ca. 30%. Die Prozentzahl kann sich bei großen Organvolumen sogar noch  nach unten bewegen. Die Trefferquote wird mit der Bildgebung erhöht,  d.h. eine Kombination mit ANNA-C-Trus, Elastographie oder  multiparametrisches MRT ist die Methode mit der höchsten Aussagekraft  (auch bezogen auf ein negatives Ergebnis).

Tom

----------


## Franken1962

> Nun ist über ein Jahr vergangen .... kurz nochmal mein Werteverlauf
> Feb 13: 4,6 kein Quotient ermittelt
> Mai 13: 9,38  10 %
> Jul 13: 7,36  16 %
> Okt 13: 8,11  16 %
> Feb 14: 7,32  16 %


Guten Morgen community,

ich habe ein wenig mit der Überwachung geschlampt, nun hat mich aber doch nach einem guten Jahr das schlechte Gewissen zur Kontrolle des PSA geführt.
Weiterhin habe ich wenig prostatatypische Beschwerden, Wasserlassen geht passabel (man ist eben keine 25 Jahre mehr), nachts muss ich nie raus, keine Schmerzen, kein Blut in Urin oder Sperma.
Ich ergänze die aktuellen Werte:

Juni 15: 6,09 20 %

Also weiter gefallen, in Kombination mit dem gestiegenen Quotienten also eher unwahrscheinlich das ein malignes Geschehen dahintersteckt. Soweit die Aussagen des Arztes und der Fachlektüre. Weiterhin überwachen also. In einem Jahr sehen wir weiter. Einer Biopsie weiche ich ergo weiterhin aus, zwischenzeitlich habe ich relativ viel Negatives über die Biopsie gelesen. Die Fachmeinungen reichen von notwendig ab 4,0 bis lebensgefährlich. Das die Fachkommentare derart weit auseinanderliegen zeigt mir das man gefühlt fast nichts weiß über die Nutzen / Folgen der Biopsie. 
Während die "Biopsiefanatiker" höchste Gefahr signalisieren wenn man "nur" wartet, sagen Andere man würde den Krebs nur streuen falls vorhanden. Wem man da Glauben schenken soll ist eine echte Gretchenfrage.

Ich vertraue weiterhin auf die Diagnose des Prof`s, der benigne Varianten für sehr wahrscheinlich hält. Angesprochen wurde die Möglichkeit einer MRT um das Ganze noch abzusichern. Das überlege ich derzeit, ich vermute man will auch einfach ein bißchen was verdienen. Die Untersuchnung kostet doch im dicken dreistelligen Bereich. We will see ...

Ich lasse gerne noch eine Frage da, wie seht ihr als "Fachpublikum" meine Entwicklung ?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Franken,

Deine PSA-Kurve zeigt nach unten. Da würde ich niemals eine Biopsie vornehmen lassen.

Viel Glück weiterhin.

WernerE

----------


## Urologe

Sinnvolle Optionen sind:

1. eine multiparametrische MRT der Prostata wäre durchaus sinnvoll - und dann Biopsie nur wenn PIRADS 5 gefunden würde (fast sicherer Tumor)
2. Finasterid 1 x 5mg tgl. - darunter sollte sich PSA-Wert halbieren nach 6 Monaten und bleibt er darüber, ist etwas faul

----------


## Franken1962

> 2. Finasterid 1 x 5mg tgl. - darunter sollte sich PSA-Wert halbieren nach 6 Monaten und bleibt er darüber, ist etwas faul



Über das Medikament lässt sich eine Menge recht erschreckendes googlen. 

Verstehe ich das auch richtig, Finasterid soll die zu große Prostata verkleinern ?
Und lässt sie sich nicht verkleinern liegt das dann an Tumorgewebe ?
Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

----------


## Urologe

Etwas wirkt Finasterid auch auf das PCA, aber nicht in dem Maße wie auf das gutartige Gewebe.

----------


## Franken1962

> Etwas wirkt Finasterid auch auf das PCA, aber nicht in dem Maße wie auf das gutartige Gewebe.


Ich bin neugierig, weshalb sinkt der PSA ? Wegen der dann kleineren Prostata ?

Gibt es hier user die dass Mittel einsetzen und zu den Nebenwirkungen etwas sagen können ?
Denn eine nachlassende Libido und Erektionsprobleme sind natürlich nichts was man sich wünscht, ich würde sowas in Kauf nehmen wäre ich überzeugt 
eine kurative Maßnahme wäre getroffen, zumal man in der Lektüre vielfache Hinweise auf Rückbildung der Störungen finden kann. Eine temporäre Einschränkung ist natürlich ein anderes Kaliber als permanenter Verlust.

Die MRT wird wie beschrieben in vorposts eine schweirige Sache (Panikpatient), sind aussagefähige Aufnahmen in einem Open-MRT machbar ? Oder sind Kliniken bekannt die eine tiefe Sedierung bereit sind vorzunehmen ? Live ist es in keinem Fall möglich in einem geschlossenen System, ich würde alle Mittel einsetzen um dem zu entgehen. Ist die CT eine Alternative ? Das ist einfacher erträglich oder ist dann die US überlegen ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Zu Finasterid kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Ein MRT-Gerät ist keineswegs geschlossen, sondern ein Torus, ringförmiges Gebilde, das in etwa gleich aussieht, wie ein CT-Gerät. Bei Untersuchungen im Beckenbereich schaut der Kopf ganz aus dem Ring raus, und auch sonst hast Du viel Raumum dich herum, sodass dich nichts zwängt. Es macht einfach viel Lärm, aber dagegen bekommst Du einen Kopfhörer, auf dem Du Radio oder deine Lieblingsmusik auf CD hören kannst. 
Lass Dir die Maschine mal im Voraus zeigen und erklären, dann wird das wohl einfacher werden für Dich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Franken,

Finasterid ist der Wirkstoff von Proscar. Ich hatte selbst etliche Monate mit diesem 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer wahrscheinlich verhindern koennen, dass die bei mir noch vorhandene Prostata Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron umwandeln wuerde und somit evtl. einer moeglichen Metastasenbildung Vorschub leisten wuerde.

Avodart mit dem Wirkstoff Dutasterid bewirkt eine aehnliche Reduktase mit einem laengeren Wirkungszyklus. Einschraenkung der Libidofaehigkeit sind voruebergehend allerdings hinzunehmen. Lass Dich nicht verdriessen. Es gibt wahrlich Schlimmeres.

*Ideologen sind Leute, die glauben, dass die Menschheit besser sei als der Mensch.*

Beste Gruesse aus Marianske Laze.

 Harald

----------


## reini99

> Zu Finasterid kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
> 
> Ein MRT-Gerät ist keineswegs geschlossen, sondern ein Torus, ringförmiges Gebilde, das in etwa gleich aussieht, wie ein CT-Gerät. Bei Untersuchungen im Beckenbereich schaut der Kopf ganz aus dem Ring raus, und auch sonst hast Du viel Raumum dich herum, sodass dich nichts zwängt. Es macht einfach viel Lärm, aber dagegen bekommst Du einen Kopfhörer, auf dem Du Radio oder deine Lieblingsmusik auf CD hören kannst. 
> Lass Dir die Maschine mal im Voraus zeigen und erklären, dann wird das wohl einfacher werden für Dich.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Hallo Konrad,
es gibt auch noch ganz schlimme geschlossene MRTs.Ich bin kein ängstlicher Typ, aber das mache ich nie wieder mit.
Nachdem ich glaubte durch zu sein, bekam ich ein Kontrastmittel gespritzt und nochmals rein in die Torpedoröhre. Dazu noch jeweils mit dem Kopf voran.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Helmut

Hallo Reinhard,

gib vorher an das du unter Klaustrophobie (Platzangst) leidest und du bekommst eine "sogenannte Schlafspritze" und die Untersuchung ist halb so wild!

Gruß
Helmut

----------

